# Tayda alpha pot equivalents?



## ericwood (May 11, 2020)

After a long wait I finally got the giant parts order from Tayda I'd been waiting on. All is well! Except they sent me some sort of weird microphone breakout board things instead of the B100k pots I needed (they were even inside the b100k parts bag! weird).

I've already messaged their customer service and all that, and hoping to maybe get a credit, but it keeps me from doing 3/4 of the builds I had planned for a while, and it'd take a bit for the replacement parts to get here if I ordered now.

So I'm looking around for USA companies that sell equivalent parts. I thought this would be relatively easy but it's proving not to be! I keep getting really close, but I cannot seem to find anything that matches the footprint of the Tayda ones.

Here's the part I'm looking for: https://www.taydaelectronics.com/b100k-ohm-linear-taper-potentiometer-round-shaft-pc-mount-l.html

I'm going to keep looking but I'd super appreciate it if y'all had any leads! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 11, 2020)

16mm Potentiometer - Short PCB Leg
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## ericwood (May 11, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> 16mm Potentiometer - Short PCB Leg
> 
> 
> Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors
> ...



Amazing. I should have checked there first. Thanks a ton!

I also just noticed BuildYourOwnClone has them too: https://buildyourownclone.com/colle.../products/b-taper-16mm-pc-mount-potentiometer


----------



## steelplayer (May 11, 2020)

Couple of things I've noticed lately with Tayda:

-- My regular part orders get to me in the south-eastern US in two or three days from the time I order. Hell, I can't get a letter mailed across town that quickly.
-- If powder coated enclosures are on the Tayda order, that timeframe goes out the window and you can easily tack on a week or two, sometimes three.  At this point, I always put enclosures on a separate order to avoid the wait.
-- I've had a number of parts mis-picked, with the bag labeled correctly. I've sent a pic of the part in the bag to customer service and they've sent out a replacement the same day.

I hope that helps.


----------



## ericwood (May 11, 2020)

steelplayer said:


> Couple of things I've noticed lately with Tayda:
> 
> -- My regular part orders get to me in the south-eastern US in two or three days from the time I order. Hell, I can't get a letter mailed across town that quickly.
> -- If powder coated enclosures are on the Tayda order, that timeframe goes out the window and you can easily tack on a week or two, sometimes three.  At this point, I always put enclosures on a separate order to avoid the wait.
> ...



Love the tip with the enclosures. I'm 100% going to start doing that! They warn that it adds time but I haven't really heeded it. For a while I'd have order ship within a day or two, but they must be a bit behind with the powder coating lately.


----------



## zgrav (May 11, 2020)

seems like Tayda orders with enclosures are shipped internationally, while most of my regular parts orders come from Colorado.  If I order enclosures now I usually go ahead and pay a few dollars more for DHL shipping and the order takes less than a week.


----------



## Barry (May 11, 2020)

ericwood said:


> Amazing. I should have checked there first. Thanks a ton!
> 
> I also just noticed BuildYourOwnClone has them too: https://buildyourownclone.com/colle.../products/b-taper-16mm-pc-mount-potentiometer


Yes but stompboxparts has them for half that price


----------



## ericwood (May 11, 2020)

Yep! The minimum order is 10, but I figure they'll all get used at some point. Doesn't hurt to have more on hand. I'm going to try doing an enclosure-less order from Tayda soon (I don't think I ever have!)...if it's true they'll ship it from CO, I should receive it within a day or two, which would be magical!


----------



## Barry (May 11, 2020)

I think everything goes through that Colorado location, I think that's where it transfers to USPS


----------



## manfesto (May 12, 2020)

If they have the value you need, GuitarPedalParts’s pots are nice because you don’t need to cut off the little tab. Them and LoveMySwitches are my stateside backups if I need something faster than Tayda









						B100K 16mm Potentiometer, Round Shaft, Right Angle PCB Pins
					

These potentiometers are custom manufactured for Guitar Pedal Parts. They are comparable to standard Alpha pots with similar specs, but at an incredible price! They do not have the small tab that always needs to be broken off, saving extra time on builds. These pots feature right angle PCB...




					guitarpedalparts.com


----------



## manfesto (May 12, 2020)

Oh, and of course Smallbear when they reopen!!!


----------



## bschobs (May 12, 2020)

Been getting my pots here:  https://www.tubesandmore.com/


----------



## HamishR (May 13, 2020)

I get a lot of my amp stuff from Tubesandmore.com.  They generally have excellent prices and good stock of the stuff I like. Never thought to check them for pedal stuff.  D'oh!


----------



## P51994 (Jul 1, 2020)

I noticed that Alpha potentiometers from Tayda are hard to turn compare to more expensive Alpha potentiometers from other providers that are smoother.
Are Tayda Alpha potentiometers genuine one ? Or is it a different product quality from Alpha that Tayda is selling ?


----------



## zgrav (Jul 1, 2020)

"alpha" is a type of pot, not a brand name.  Alpha pots give you a lot more detailed control over a part of the range, but then less detail over the rest or the range.  That type of extra control is used a lot for volume controls because the human ear is more sensitive to smaller changes in volume at lower levels.

One thing to check is whether your pots are harder to turn AFTER you put the knobs on them.  If that is the case, try turning the pot all the way in the other direction before you put the knob in place and see if that makes it easier to turn.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 1, 2020)

Alpha is definitely a manufacturer. Not sure what you’re talking about. Curious though, got a link?


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 1, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Alpha is definitely a manufacturer. Not sure what you’re talking about. Curious though, got a link?


I was just going to post that. Whether Tayda sells genuine Alpha potentiometers or a dupe/seconds, I’m not certain. They are fine and measure within tolerance, but they are not the same as the SBE Alpha pots, for example. 



			Alpha Products Inc is a worldwide source for Rotary and Slide Potentiometers and Encoders.


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 1, 2020)

zgrav said:


> "alpha" is a type of pot, not a brand name.  Alpha pots give you a lot more detailed control over a part of the range, but then less detail over the rest or the range.  That type of extra control is used a lot for volume controls because the human ear is more sensitive to smaller changes in volume at lower levels.
> 
> One thing to check is whether your pots are harder to turn AFTER you put the knobs on them.  If that is the case, try turning the pot all the way in the other direction before you put the knob in place and see if that makes it easier to turn.


You may be thinking A-type taper.


----------



## zgrav (Jul 1, 2020)

Slaps forehead.  Audio-taper.   Duh.   I also see "alpha" and think "a", doing that Latin thing.

If I hear that Log is also a brand for pots, it will make for a damn strange week.  : ^ )


----------

